# Galah's clowning around in the rain upside down in our front yard.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

This morning i caught these Galah's clowning around hanging upside down in the rain we had a shower of rain and the Galah's were going nuts in the rain it was so funny so this time i went and grabbed my camera to catch them in the act. After not having my camera for the Kangaroo on the beach this time i wasn't going to miss out. I thought i'd share some photo's i took this morning of the Galah's being silly...











Thank you for stopping by and looking at these beautiful birds..


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, that is so cute! You snapped some great photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those pics of the galahs are awesome and so funny!!  It's great to see them so happy and taking full advantage of the rain like that.
Thank you so much for sharing these pics of pure birdie bliss with us, Lyn! :2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PrincipePio said:


> Wow, that is so cute! You snapped some great photos. Thanks for sharing


Thank you Bethany...



aluz said:


> Those pics of the galahs are awesome and so funny!!  It's great to see them so happy and taking full advantage of the rain like that.
> Thank you so much for sharing these pics of pure birdie bliss with us, Lyn! :2thumbs:


Thank you Aluz. I am only to happy to share them with you all...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They are great Lyn. I love watching them having a shower. They are so funny. They really know how to have fun.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What great photos! The galahs are enjoying their shower with their very own version of "dancing in the rain". *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Great photos,Lyn! It's so nice to see the birds enjoying the rain!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous pictures Lyn! Seems you've caught them in the act for sure, I love seeing these birds play and have fun


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank's for sharing some awesome photo's with us Lyn....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Now that's something rare!  Seeing parrots in their natural habitat, being happy and hillarious!  Thanks for sharing these photos Lyn! I am still smiling


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for sharing those awesome pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SusanBudgies said:


> Thank you for sharing those awesome pictures! :thumbsup:


Thank you Susan..



despoinaki said:


> Now that's something rare!  Seeing parrots in their natural habitat, being happy and hillarious!  Thanks for sharing these photos Lyn! I am still smiling


Thank you Despina. This was sure a real good treat for the day... Just have to take my camera everywhere i go from now on...



StarlingWings said:


> Wow, gorgeous pictures Lyn! Seems you've caught them in the act for sure, I love seeing these birds play and have fun


Thank you starlingWings Yes i did catch them at the right moment i love seeing them being silly on the wires when it is raining will try to catch them again when they are in the mood..



Kate C said:


> They are great Lyn. I love watching them having a shower. They are so funny. They really know how to have fun.


Thankyou Kate. I love watching them to they are funny it is good to see them wild and free like they should be...



FaeryBee said:


> *What great photos! The galahs are enjoying their shower with their very own version of "dancing in the rain". *


Thank you Miss Deb. Yes i think they were doing the rain dance on the wire but it was sure funny and i love watching them when they are being silly one nearly fell off the wire yesterday. But i am glad you liked my photo's.



nuxi said:


> Great photos,Lyn! It's so nice to see the birds enjoying the rain!


Thank you Gaby...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow  so beautiful to see birds wild and free and just having a good time <3


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Jessie. You are right it is really nice to see birds flying free and happy..


----------

